
Amazon S3 Copy API Ready for Testing - foemmel
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/05/amazon-s3-copy.html
======
petercooper
Amazon doesn't get a lot of recognition for it, but in terms of being
iterative, getting small but powerful new features out on a regular basis,
etc, they really are industry leaders. This is just another cherry on an
already well-fruited cake.

~~~
jrockway
It's also interesting considering their core business (which they're very good
at) is being an online store. They just happen to also be good at selling
their infrastructure to others. (Note that Google, MS, Myspace, etc. don't do
this.)

Anyway, +1 for Amazon.

~~~
carterschonwald
yeah, its interesting how now when you use amazon, the loading urls have ec2
and s3 in them.

~~~
rms
It's definitely good marketing for them to eat their own dog food.

